
NORAD Chief:N. Korea Has Ability to Reach US with Nuclear Warhead on Mobile ICBM - protomyth
http://news.usni.org/2015/04/07/norad-chief-north-korea-has-ability-to-reach-u-s-with-nuclear-warhead-on-mobile-icbm
======
protomyth
"“[All] that said — should one get airborne and come at us — I’m confident
we’ll be able to knock it down,” he said."

I'm really curious about that quote. What part of SDI got deployed?

~~~
dalke
The Ground-Based Midcourse Defense.

With a <=50% success rate in intercept tests over the last 10 tests, that
claim of confidence is surely unfounded.

